# Villaris,ussd breakup



## shaolin ninja 4 (Feb 1, 2007)

Why did Mattera and Villari part ways? Was Mattera not getting paid enough?  Was there a fight at a masters workout/meeting? I can only find rumors on the net. Any masters here know why Villaris and Mattera split?


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 1, 2007)

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> Why did Mattera and Villari part ways? Was Mattera not getting paid enough?  Was there a fight at a masters workout/meeting? I can only find rumors on the net. Any masters here know why Villaris and Mattera split?



I'm not a master, but I know I can tell you that from both sides you will hear it was about money...just CM says it's FV and FV says vice a versa.


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 1, 2007)

No use in beating this dead horse and asking the question here again. 
The only two people who really know the answer are Fred Villari and Charles Mattera.   And neither of them are members here. 
But I got a feeling that even if you asked them directly, your probably still going to get two differant answers.


----------



## kempo7 (Feb 1, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> No use in beating this dead horse and asking the question here again.
> The only two people who really know the answer are Fred Villari and Charles Mattera. And neither of them are members here.
> But I got a feeling that even if you asked them directly, your probably still going to get two differant answers.


 

Now THATS the TRUTH


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 2, 2007)

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS
*_
_*This thread will remain locked as this topic has been beaten to death.  If you have new information on this topic you'd like to share, please locate one of the many existing threads and post it there.  But a continued bashing of people who are not here to defend themselves will no longer be permitted.

If you have any questions regarding this, feel free to start a thread in the Member Support subforum or PM a senior staff member.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assistant Administrator
*_


----------

